# okemo or killington



## Guest

any preference between the two? i went to killington last season & enjoyed it, despite the rain & lack of snow. but the nightlife sucked & the bar closed at 3pm. 

what's okemo like?


----------



## killclimbz

There is only one are on the entire East Coast I would like to visit. That's Jay Peak. They get the most snow by far of any East Coast spot. Comparable to many Colorado resorts. The tree riding is supposed to be some of the best anywhere. 
I've seen some alright pics from Stowe too.


----------



## Guest

yeah, my brother has told me to check out stowe. jay peak just looks so far away on the map. killington & okemo are a few hours closer than stowe & jay peak, but i guess when you're driving that far what's a few hours more?!


----------



## killclimbz

If you are going to do that long of a drive you might as well go to the most quality place.


----------



## Guest

killclimbz said:


> If you are going to do that long of a drive you might as well go to the most quality place.


Not sure where she's driving from but driving from the south Jay's peak is way way farther than Killington or Okemo. Okemo is about 4 hours from New York City, Killington is about 5 and Jay's peak is about 7. So for me it falls right below the threshold of "get out of the city and snowboard the same day.

Anyhow, between Okemo and Killington I like Killington a lot better. Okemo is a lot more mellow and family-oriented. Killington has a lot more of those huge wide open runs that snowboarders love.


----------



## Guest

damn, if okemo is more mellow than killington i have to wonder what those people do for a lil excitement up there!

are there any mountains with a lil nightlife near by? when i ride, especially if i travel somewhere to ride, i like to hang out afterwards & get drunk, meet locals & such. when we went to killington we were asleep in the hotel by midnight! lol.


----------



## Guest

N~R~G said:


> damn, if okemo is more mellow than killington i have to wonder what those people do for a lil excitement up there!


not that flying down a mountain on a plank isn't exciting in itself


----------



## Guest

I like Killington better than Okemo. If you think that the nightlife was bad at Killington try Okemo! You'll be back at the hotel before the news is on. If you ever get the chance hit Jay peak, it's well worth the drive, but not for a day. You have to hit it at least overnight, weekend is best.


----------



## Guest

N~R~G said:


> are there any mountains with a lil nightlife near by?


One place that I haven't been to and that's actually fairly close to me (if not the closest) is Stowe - and I hear good things. 

Also - Stratton has decent night life you are willing to do some driving. 

Although by the same token on Killington you might as well be partying in Rutland.


----------



## Guest

yeah, my friend that lives in stowe said that place has the best nightlife out of 'em or in VT in general, aside from Burlington.


----------



## Guest

Stowe has some good spots but is really expensive, dunno about Stratton nightlife, daytime is decent around the mountain bars though...


----------



## lisevolution

Okemo has no nightlife...if you thought Killington is dead then try going out near Okemo and you'll actually want to just go in early! One of my friends has a house right near Okemo so we usually just party there and make it fun, but we've gone out a few times and it just sucks. Stowe has a crazy night life but it's very expensive these days. Jay Peak has a couple of local bars that can get crowded but not like Stowe. Honestly the best night life on the east coast is probably near hunter/wyndham in NY. The mountains suck but you sure can tie one on after realizing they suck!


----------



## Guest

okemo has changed so much in terms of bars in the last like 7-8 years.
of course its not as great as killington its way smaller
no one can stay open east coast season and survive. one place moved out of town but that didnt help, the seasons are so bad 50% of the time

i cant beleive how people can say that killington is crowded, yea you wait at the gondola... but okemo is crap at the top, 80% of the trails are steeps and no fun and theres two bottom lifts when they need atleast like five.

i think first timers are scared of killington cause there are so many bases. lines where they go, and parking is a problem if your intend on obeying the law  when you know the right lift and the right time theres nothing better.


----------



## Dcp584

Try staying in Burlington there is a nice bit of night life there; and it's a college town so plenty of parties to find. Jay is like 1 1/2 to 2 hours away and Bolton Valley is like 20 min and that is a pretty nice little place. Killing ton is like an hour or so, Stowe is not to far. It is a good center point for your snowboarding and paryting enjoyment. plus they end up with some nice lake effect snow off of Lake Champlain.

But I can't comment on Okemo casue I haven't been there. But there are a lot of other places i would rather rie up there than Killington. It was awesome the first time I went cause the conditions were perfect(everytime I've been back the conditions haven't even come close to that first time), and I had never been anywhere bigger than 7 springs so I was just awestruck by the sheer size of the place and how much there was to do.


----------



## Guest

my dads friends have a place on lake champlain, we go up whenever we want, hes up there this weekend actually. killington is too far, to go from the very bottom of ct up to burlington is a tough one, then going almost two hours south? jay peak is not close either but it has really good snow, its all slow backroads from there. rutland/okemo is a good midpoint, you have killington 25 minutes away, and stratton 40 minutes away


----------



## lisevolution

yellow_snow said:


> i cant beleive how people can say that killington is crowded, yea you wait at the gondola... but okemo is crap at the top, 80% of the trails are steeps and no fun and theres two bottom lifts when they need at least like five.


I don't disagree with you, the problem I have with Killington is that it's just crowded with the wrong type of people... I don't mind a lot of people if they know what they are doing, but my experience at Killington is that they don't and get in your way and piss you off. Okemo is like that to an extent also don't get me wrong and what you said about the top is pretty accurate. You forgot to mention the ice that innevitably covers the first 200 ft of any of the peak runs. That said if you do the South face during the peak of the day you will basically have no one surrounding you. Everyone sticks to the main face or the Gore face so it leaves that side open.


----------



## Guest

killclimbz said:


> There is only one are on the entire East Coast I would like to visit. That's Jay Peak. They get the most snow by far of any East Coast spot. Comparable to many Colorado resorts. The tree riding is supposed to be some of the best anywhere.
> I've seen some alright pics from Stowe too.


Jaypeak is the best on the east coast. I have (had a house on it last year)....snow is great and the tree's are excellent.


----------



## Dcp584

Yeah Jay is a BAMF. Thats where the east coast meet for the forum is you should talk to mpd and get signed up and and in and come along for the fun.


----------

